# Blank Face Charts



## erinheather (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe I am missing it, but I can't seem to find a place where blank MAC face charts are available. I want to apply at my local counter with a few done...

are they available somewhere, or should i just go to the looks section on the site, and then photoshop out all the color by hand?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## amy (Mar 21, 2005)

http://www.livejournal.com/users/mac_admin/11926.html

click on the picture for the bigger version


----------



## erinheather (Mar 21, 2005)

thank you sooo much!


----------



## amy (Mar 21, 2005)

no prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they're fun to play with!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2005)

we also have it here:

http://www.specktra.net/looks/macfacechart.jpg


----------



## amy (Mar 22, 2005)

*Smacks forehead* I knew it was around here [i.e. specktra] somewhere...just had a brain fart!


----------



## jennhle (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello.  Do you just print it out with regular computer paper or a special kind of paper?  Does the make-up stay on regular paper?


----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2005)

Aw, don't worry about it. Not a big deal.


----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennhle* 
_Hello.  Do you just print it out with regular computer paper or a special kind of paper?  Does the make-up stay on regular paper?_

 
MAC uses a heavier paper that is more porus than printer paper.. you might be able to find it at an art store? Be sure to check your printer before you stick it in the feed slot, don't want it to get stuck!


----------



## Alison (Mar 22, 2005)

I think it might be water colour paper but I'm not sure.


----------



## amandamakeup (Mar 22, 2005)

does anybody know if there is a way to print it so it all comes out on 1 page? how do I set that up?

thanks!


----------



## amy (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_does anybody know if there is a way to print it so it all comes out on 1 page? how do I set that up?

thanks!_

 
If you have photoshop, you can edit it to size there.  If not, you can always use Word to resize!  Just copy that sucker in there and change the size to fit the paper!  8)


----------



## amandamakeup (Mar 22, 2005)

thanks amy!


----------



## amy (Mar 22, 2005)

no prob chica


----------

